# Bonus room drywall



## rhall31 (Jan 5, 2009)

I want to finish my bonus room over my garage. It is a pre framed truss
system with the bonus room area 12 foot wide by 8 foot high. 2 x 10
floor joist, 2 x 4 studs (5 foot high), 2 x 8 rafters. All trusses are on 
*2 foot centers*. I have 5 different surface areas to cover, creating 4 seams. How should I go about drywalling this area that has
no top or bottom plate? 

Install staggered nailers?

5/8 " drywall?

I don't want to use firring strips and I may put up sheets of wainscot
beadboard (36 -48") if I can find what I want.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You just fasten to the framing members instead of a plate. Or, you could add blocking between the framing to "create" a top and bottom plate.I would pull a string line on the walls to check for plumb. I would definitely recommend 5/8" on the ceiling at least. Start with the knee wall on one side, then stack the ceiling up from the wall. Hold the bottom wall sheet 1/2" off the floor. If you use wainscot of less than 1/2" thickness, back it with 1/4" drywall.....


----------



## rhall31 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll probably go with 5/8" drywall on the walls and the ceiling. I'll put
backers in when I decide what height my wainscot is going to be.
I'm in the process now of trimming and shimming everything to as square
as I can get it using string lines and levels.


What is the purpose of holding the bottom sheet of drywall 1/2" off the
floor?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Gives you a little leeway if your floor is uneven rather than having to cut the boards different height. Just stick a couple of scrap pieces of drywall under the bottom board (5/8" will work). Also give a little room for the natural movement of the lumber during heating and cooling seasons so the joints don't "ridge". In the case of a concrete floor, you don't want the board in contact with the concrete as it will "wick" moisture.


----------

